# Let me show you the new Drag 2 platinum!



## VOOPOO (16/3/19)

You know, the new Drag 2 platinum adopts the same resin colors as Drag 2.
But the platinum frame & backdoor make it standout!

Vape like a boss and live a healthy & colorful vape life fam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> You know, the new Drag 2 platinum adopts the same resin colors as Drag 2.
> But the platinum frame & backdoor make it standout!
> 
> Vape like a boss and live a healthy & colorful vape life fam!
> ...


Those look really really awesome. 

I need a new regulated mod...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

Agreed @Paul33 

That one in the front looks very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Paul33
> 
> That one in the front looks very nice


Indeed it does. 

Will definitely look at it when I decide to upgrade my tired old Minikin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

I also need another regulated mod
Have one or two tanks that are sitting on the bench that need a driver


----------

